

Not If You Hurry - some musing on logic, language and programming. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/NotIfYouHurry.html?HN2

======
jcr
> As an aside, I was once in a group when the host asked "Does everyone want
> coffee?" One by one we all answered "Don't know" until the final person
> answered "Yes." We all thought that was hilarious.

And given all the inputs, even the final "Yes" was just an assumption.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I believe that if everyone was answering honestly, then you are mistaken. If
someone did not want coffee then they could/would answer "no", since it would
not be the case that everyone wanted coffee. Therefore if no one answered
"no", then everyone who has answered so far must want coffee. Assuming the
last person also wants coffee, they can answer "Yes" with confidence.

Assuming you disagree, can you explain why?

~~~
jcr
That is a great way to look at it, but also, the person who asked never
answered, hence it's an assumption.

I don't mean to be nit-picky but it further supports the point of your
article. Thanks for posting it.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
My thinking is that if the person who asked didn't want coffee then the
question wouldn't have to be asked, because they would have known the answer
should be "No". Hence I think it's safe to assume that the person asking, also
wanted coffee.

Perhaps they should've asked "Does everyone _else_ want coffee?"

Even so, yes, it helps to make the point.

    
    
      > Thanks for posting it.
    

You're welcome. I wish more people liked and up-voted it, as it's about to
sink without trace, as so many of my submissions do. <fx: shrug> Never mind.

~~~
jcr
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deductive_reasoning#Hume.27s_sk...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deductive_reasoning#Hume.27s_skepticism)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductive_reasoning#Is_inductio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductive_reasoning#Is_induction_reliable.3F)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problem_of_induction>

As mentioned, you have a great way of looking at it, but if the goal is
strictly valid, sound, and dare I say, "clear" logic, your interpretation runs
too close to "Hume's Skepticism," the "Problem of Induction." When we venture
into the philosophical, my usual response is to eventually go running off into
the weeds, screaming. ;)

In asking the question, "Are all swans white?" can we infer the asker has seen
a white swan?

In asking the question, "Are all swans blue?" can we infer the asker has seen
a blue swan?

Though I'd prefer to leave race out of this (due to the "Chinese Mother"
nonsense filling HN), replace 'swan' with 'people' and you'll see how the
inferred premise can be false and can result in weak induction. Similar could
be said for, "Does everyone want coffee?"

With this said, it's really a philosophical debate at this point, so it's not
a matter of one or the other of us being right or wrong, and I hear the field
of weeds next to my house calling my name. ;)

For what it's worth, your induction _does_ seem reasonable.

Lastly, I have enjoy both your submissions and your posts for quite a long
time. They are consistently good.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting debate - simple starting point, deep waters. I'll leave those for
another time - thanks for the pointers.

And thanks for the compliment - appreciated.

